# Pinhole help



## ga_shooter (Sep 11, 2007)

I was given a pinhole lens cap for my birthday and no nothing about it. I have the most basic of questions to start with, can I use this on my 30D?


----------



## Steph (Sep 11, 2007)

If it is an EOS lens cap then you can use it on your 30D. However, you won't be able to use the built-in lightmeter as the amount of light entering the camera will be too low. You need a handheld lightmeter (or another camera or just guess the exposure) and use the 30D in manual to set the required shutter speed.


----------



## ga_shooter (Sep 11, 2007)

Steph said:


> If it is an EOS lens cap then you can use it on your 30D. However, you won't be able to use the built-in lightmeter as the amount of light entering the camera will be too low. You need a handheld lightmeter (or another camera or just guess the exposure) and use the 30D in manual to set the required shutter speed.


 
Excellent. It is an EOS cap, so it is useable. I'll give it a try and post some shots soon.


----------

